
Swift 5 – Swift Programming Language Evolution - andrewbarba
https://github.com/apple/swift-evolution/blob/master/README.md
======
dcow
If they're going to break source compatibility again, here's one vote for
cleaning up the `if let` and `guard let` syntax. IMO it's rather unreadable
and unwieldy.

